# Huffy Silver Shadow + Click Stick  - Any info?



## blacufo (Nov 13, 2015)

I just picked up what I believe is a 1972 Huffy Silver Shadow. It has a Click Stick  3sp, and I have another set of the original spoke wheels with the shimano 3pd hub. I didnt see this included in the old catalogs from around the same years that I have seen posted so not sure if this was one produced for the department stores. Any info on these of the early 70s huffy is appreciated. Thanks


----------

